# Lagos to Lisbon



## sundreamers (Apr 9, 2014)

What is the best way to travel from Lagos to Lisbon for a visit.Coach, train?? We only have a 10 day stay at our place in Lagos but would like to visit Lisbon without driving.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suggest quickest with limited time is the express trains but you need to go to Faro for train which might make one of the three Express coach service a better bet Lagos to Lisbon appox 4 hrs & 36€ return pp


----------



## sundreamers (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you Canoeman.


----------

